# RecipeDB - Unspeakable Pale Ale



## reviled (26/9/08)

Unspeakable Pale Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes Mashed in at 66 for 90 mins, no mash out, only a one hour boil time. No chilled, got an OG of 1046, FG of 1012, so not a very good effeciency, but it still turned out tops! )If I was going to do this one again would probably drop the 5 min Nelson Sauvin addition...   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4 kg Bairds Golden Promise Pale Ale Malt    0.2 kg JWM Crystal 140       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      30 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 60mins)    25 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    18 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 30mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Nelson Sauvin (Pellet, 12.7AA%, 5mins)         20L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.05 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.016 (calc)   Bitterness 59 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.4%   Colour 15 EBC   Batch Size 20L     Fermentation   Primary 10 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## razz (26/9/08)

Just a few problems with your details there Reviled.


----------



## Supra-Jim (26/9/08)

Certainly is unspeakable...... 200kg of grain for a 20Ltr batch?

The -174% alcohol content is nice, does this mean it actually sobers you up?


----------



## reviled (26/9/08)

Lowl, sorry guys, have fixed it now  Hows it looking?

Didnt realise it was kgs and not grams...

But yeah, a beer that sobers you up would definately be random


----------



## razz (26/9/08)

How long has this been in the bottle Reviled ?


----------



## reviled (26/9/08)

razz said:


> How long has this been in the bottle Reviled ?



Going on about 4 weeks now.... And over half my batch is gone allready  It just tastes so damn good...

Why do you ask?


----------



## razz (26/9/08)

I'm planning on another pale ale for my next batch, yours looks the goods. Don't know that my palate has gone through a big enough Lupulin Threshold Shift to handle all those IBU's :lol:


----------



## reviled (26/9/08)

razz said:


> I'm planning on another pale ale for my next batch, yours looks the goods. Don't know that my palate has gone through a big enough Lupulin Threshold Shift to handle all those IBU's :lol:



I gave a bottle to a guy at work who says he can only handle 40 IBU beers max, he loved it, saying that it wasnt too bitter for him after all...

But to drop the IBU's down id probably drop the 30 min Nelson Sauvin addition, that should give you something tasty...


----------



## reviled (31/10/08)

Rebrewed this in the weekend with a few changes...

4kg Golden Promise
200g Medium Crystal

60 mins : 30g Cascade
30 mins : 10g Nelson Sauvin
15 mins : 25g Williamette
5 mins : 10g Nelson Sauvin, 15g Amarillo
Flame out : 15g Amarillo, 10g Cascade

Fermenting away with US-05 B)


----------



## reviled (30/11/08)

reviled said:


> Rebrewed this in the weekend with a few changes...
> 
> 4kg Golden Promise
> 200g Medium Crystal
> ...



Thought I would update my notes on this.. 

The above was done with Cara-hell, not medium crystal sorry.. It came out quite light this time, not enough malt sweetness for me... Funnily enough, with the lower IBU's in this one, without the medium crystal, it almost seemed more bitter?? :huh: 

I also didnt like the cascade in the FO addition as it took over a bit from the Amarillo, im thinking next time I might go with the above, but take out the FO cascade, and up the FO Amarillo to 20g...

In saying that, it got gulped down quicker than Smurtos GA at a keg party I had, but I know with a bit of work this can be a million times better!!

I think this is gonna be a work in progress...


----------



## Crunched (18/1/09)

Went with the original recipe, secondary fermentation and CC'd for 3 weeks. Kegged and carb'd, this is a winner. I haven't given any samples yet, but will report back on the results!


----------



## benny_bjc (24/1/09)

I noticed you wrote in your notes: 

"If I was going to do this one again would probably drop the 5 min Nelson Sauvin addition..."

Out of interest why is this? Did it overshadow the aroma/flavour of the other hops???

thanks


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/1/09)

Sorry,
What makes this unspeakable?
You are gob-smacked at how much you like it?

Peter


----------



## reviled (28/1/09)

beer007 said:


> I noticed you wrote in your notes:
> 
> "If I was going to do this one again would probably drop the 5 min Nelson Sauvin addition..."
> 
> ...



Hey mate, sorry forgot to update this...

I wanted to drop the 5 min addition to decrease the IBU's slightly and make the Amarillo stand out more in the aroma, Nelson Sauvin does dominate quite a bit IMO...

I brewed this again late last year and dropped that addition, but I got some HSA which killed any hop aromas anyway <_< So I didnt post my notes on it..


And Peter, I dont really know whats so "Unspeakable" about it, its just a name  had something to do with all the IBU's and lots of cascade bittering hops B)


----------



## chappo1970 (2/3/09)

Hey Rev,

I want to use this recipe for a club mini-comp APA. Got any thoughts, additions, deletions advice for this one mate?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## reviled (2/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Hey Rev,
> 
> I want to use this recipe for a club mini-comp APA. Got any thoughts, additions, deletions advice for this one mate?
> 
> ...



Guess it depends if theyre judging to style or not? If its to style, its too bitter and its more of an American IPA, but if its not to style, I probably wouldnt change a thing, ive done three versions of this and the first was by far my favourite!! 

Now if only I had some Amarillo id do it again <_<


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

Dunno about that? It will be on style. Will play around with it on BeerSmith and see what I can come up with...


----------



## reviled (21/4/09)

Yusssss! Amarillo on its way, will brew this again when I get em :beerbang: 

Considering dry hopping this time with 15g Amarillo also..


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

Really need to get my finger out and have a lash at this one RevKnut. Especially before your visit  .


----------



## reviled (21/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Really need to get my finger out and have a lash at this one RevKnut. Especially before your visit  .



That would be interesting, I havnt tried one of my recipes brewed by someone else before! Do IT :icon_cheers: lol


----------



## chappo1970 (21/4/09)

Ok RevKnut you sweet talker you! 

Prepared to be amazed and astonished :icon_vomit: 

"FFS Chappo what have you done to my recipe???" RevKnut


----------



## reviled (21/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok RevKnut you sweet talker you!
> 
> Prepared to be amazed and astonished :icon_vomit:
> 
> "FFS Chappo what have you done to my recipe???" RevKnut



:lol: bahaha, classic..


----------



## reviled (16/8/09)

Well im currently drinking Mk IV of this beer and so far I think its the best yet!!

Basically just subbed the crystal for cara-red so its alot paler, kept the original hopping schedule with the only changes being subbing 25g of Williamette for 25g of Columbus, and adding some dry hops - 5g Sauvin, and 20g Amarillo - it has an awesome hop aroma!! Im liking the subtle addition of Sauvin mixed with the Amarillo, it doesnt dominate but makes for something different to your run of the mill 100% US hopped beer B)


----------



## brettprevans (24/8/09)

nice spam signature there johnbear.

edit: no fear mighty mods have removed spam scum.

nice sounding recipe


----------



## chappo1970 (24/8/09)

Woah! Deajavu?

I made my second batch this 2 weeks and subbed the crystal for Carared as that's what I had on hand. Also gave it a healthy sprinking of NS flowers :icon_drool2: . Tastes unspeakably great out of the fermenter gets kegged tonight. Scary RevKnut... really Scary!


Cheers


Chappo


----------

